# Furacão TOMAS (Atlântico 2010 #AL21)



## adiabático (29 Out 2010 às 22:11)

Da evolução do invest #91 surge a 21ª depressão tropical da temporada de 2010, a 19ª a ser "baptizada" com o nome Tomas.

É um grande ciclone que se forma relativamente próximo das Pequenas Antilhas, que irá atingir nas próximas horas.

Tenho estado a acompanhar este sistema como leigo, a "olho nú"  pelo site do NHC, é impressionantea velocidade a que este sistema parece estar a evoluír e impressionante também o seu tamanho. O NHC ainda não fez saír a previsão oficial da evolução da intensidade e trajecto deste ciclone.











...THE NINETEENTH NAMED STORM OF THE SEASON FORMS SOUTHEAST OF THE
WINDWARD ISLANDS...TROPICAL STORM WARNINGS ISSUED...


SUMMARY OF 500 PM AST...2100 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...11.1N 57.5W
ABOUT 200 MI...320 KM SE OF BARBADOS
ABOUT 290 MI...470 KM ESE OF ST. VINCENT
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...40 MPH...65 KM/HR
PRESENT MOVEMENT...WNW OR 295 DEGREES AT 17 MPH...28 KM/HR
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...998 MB...29.47 INCHES


WATCHES AND WARNINGS
--------------------
CHANGES WITH THIS ADVISORY...

THE GOVERNMENT OF BARBADOS HAS ISSUED A TROPICAL STORM WARNING FOR
BARBADOS...AND ST. VINCENT AND THE GRENADINES.

THE GOVERNMENT OF FRANCE HAS ISSUED A TROPICAL WARNING FOR
MARTINIQUE.

THE GOVERNMENT OF ST. LUCIA HAS ISSUED A TROPICAL STORM WARNING
FOR ST. LUCIA.

THE GOVERNMENT OF TRINIDAD AND TOBAGO HAS ISSUED A TROPICAL STORM
WARNING FOR TRINIDAD AND TOBAGO...AND GRENADA.

THE GOVERNMENT OF BARBADOS HAS ISSUED A TROPICAL STORM WATCH FOR
DOMINICA.


SUMMARY OF WATCHES AND WARNINGS IN EFFECT...

A TROPICAL STORM WARNING IS IN EFFECT FOR...
* BARBADOS...MARTINIQUE...ST. LUCIA...ST. VINCENT AND THE
GRENADINES...GRENADA...AND TRINIDAD AND TOBAGO

A TROPICAL STORM WATCH IN IN EFFECT FOR...
* DOMINICA

A TROPICAL STORM WARNING MEANS THAT TROPICAL STORM CONDITIONS ARE
EXPECTED SOMEWHERE WITHIN THE WARNING AREA...IN THIS CASE WITHIN
24 HOURS.

A TROPICAL STORM WATCH MEANS THAT TROPICAL STORM CONDITIONS ARE
POSSIBLE WITHIN THE WATCH AREA...IN THIS CASE WITHIN 24 HOURS.

FOR STORM INFORMATION SPECIFIC TO YOUR AREA...PLEASE MONITOR
PRODUCTS ISSUED BY YOUR NATIONAL METEOROLOGICAL SERVICE.


DISCUSSION AND 48-HOUR OUTLOOK
------------------------------
AT 500 PM AST...2100 UTC...THE CENTER OF TROPICAL STORM TOMAS WAS
LOCATED NEAR LATITUDE 11.1 NORTH...LONGITUDE 57.5 WEST. TOMAS IS
MOVING TOWARD THE WEST-NORTHWEST NEAR 17 MPH...28 KM/HR...AND THIS
GENERAL MOTION IS EXPECTED TO CONTINUE FOR THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS.
ON THE FORECAST TRACK...THE CENTER OF TOMAS IS EXPECTED TO PASS
THROUGH THE CENTRAL WINDWARD ISLANDS SATURDAY AFTERNOON.

MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS ARE NEAR 40 MPH...65 KM/HR...WITH HIGHER
GUSTS.  STRENGTHENING IS FORECAST DURING THE NEXT 48 HOURS...AND
TOMAS COULD BECOME A HURRICANE BY SUNDAY.

TROPICAL-STORM-FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 45 MILES...75 KM
FROM THE CENTER.

THE MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE RECENTLY REPORTED BY AN AIR FORCE
RESERVE UNIT RECONNAISSANCE AIRCRAFT WAS 998 MB...29.47 INCHES.


HAZARDS AFFECTING LAND
----------------------
RAINFALL...TOMAS IS EXPECTED TO PRODUCE TOTAL RAIN ACCUMULATIONS
OF 3 TO 5 INCHES...WITH POSSIBLE ISOLATED MAXIMUM AMOUNTS OF 8
INCHES...ACROSS PORTIONS OF THE WINDWARD AND SOUTHERN LEEWARD
ISLANDS.

STORM SURGE...A STORM SURGE COULD PRODUCE LOCALIZED COASTAL FLOODING
WITHIN AREAS OF ONSHORE FLOW.  THE SURGE WILL BE ACCOMPANIED BY
LARGE AND POTENTIALLY DESTRUCTIVE WAVES.


NEXT ADVISORY
-------------
NEXT INTERMEDIATE ADVISORY...800 PM AST.
NEXT COMPLETE ADVISORY...1100 PM AST.

$$
FORECASTER STEWART


----------



## adiabático (29 Out 2010 às 22:37)

IMPRESSIONANTE

A área onde a circulação denota a influência deste sistema tem um diâmetro de pelo menos 1200 milhas náuticas...






Projecções do NHC para a evolução deste sistema:

FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INITIAL      29/2100Z 11.1N  57.5W    35 KT
 12HR VT     30/0600Z 12.0N  59.5W    40 KT
 24HR VT     30/1800Z 12.9N  61.8W    50 KT
 36HR VT     31/0600Z 13.5N  64.0W    60 KT
 48HR VT     31/1800Z 14.1N  66.2W    70 KT
 72HR VT     01/1800Z 14.8N  70.4W    90 KT
 96HR VT     02/1800Z 15.2N  74.0W   100 KT
120HR VT     03/1800Z 16.0N  76.0W   100 KT

$$
FORECASTER STEWART


----------



## adiabático (30 Out 2010 às 21:41)

Tempestade tropical TOMAS passa à categoria de furacão.


----------



## adiabático (30 Out 2010 às 21:44)




----------



## adiabático (1 Nov 2010 às 18:02)

Nos últimos dois dias o Tomas tem sido afectado por wind shear que "despiu" completamente o centro da circulação levando a um enfraquecimento drástico do sistema, que decresceu de um furacão cat.2 para uma tempestade tropical de 40 nós... No entanto, nota-se nas últimas horas um reaparecimento de convecção próximo do centro que pode significar que a fase de refortalecimento, que sempre esteve nas previsões, pode estar a começar efectivamente mais cedo do que o NHC prevê no seu último boletim, que ainda admitia um período de enfraquecimento e só a partir de 24 horas uma recuperação, possibilitada pela diminuição do shear e pelas condições atmosféricas e da água do mar que, de resto, são favoráveis.

O Tomas há cerca de 5 horas atrás...





... e há cerca de uma hora atrás:





Esperemos pelo próximo boletim, lá para as 21h (UTC)... Para já vigora a seguinte previsão:

FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INITIAL      01/1500Z 13.6N  68.7W    40 KT
 12HR VT     02/0000Z 13.7N  70.3W    35 KT
 24HR VT     02/1200Z 13.8N  72.1W    35 KT
 36HR VT     03/0000Z 14.0N  73.3W    40 KT
 48HR VT     03/1200Z 14.3N  74.2W    45 KT
 72HR VT     04/1200Z 15.2N  74.8W    55 KT
 96HR VT     05/1200Z 17.5N  74.0W    65 KT
120HR VT     06/1200Z 21.5N  71.5W    65 KT

O NHC refere que a reintensificação é sustentada em todos os modelos.


----------



## adiabático (2 Nov 2010 às 15:46)

*Furacão TOMAS ameaça Haiti*



> *Tomas threatens Haiti *
> 
> UNITED NATIONS - THE United Nations ordered emergency food and shelter on Monday to parts of Haiti threatened by Tropical Storm Tomas as aid agencies struggled with earthquake recovery and a cholera epidemic.
> 
> ...


(fonte:http://www.straitstimes.com/BreakingNews/World/Story/STIStory_597993.html






000
WTNT41 KNHC 021452
TCDAT1
TROPICAL STORM TOMAS DISCUSSION NUMBER  18
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL212010
1100 AM EDT TUE NOV 02 2010

TOMAS HAS CERTAINLY BECOME BETTER ORGANIZED SINCE YESTERDAY...WITH A
LARGE AREA OF DEEP CONVECTION AND INCREASED BANDING SEEN IN
CONVENTIONAL SATELLITE AND MICROWAVE DATA. 

(...)

THE NEXT AIR FORCE HURRICANE HUNTER AIRCRAFT IS
SCHEDULED TO INVESTIGATE TOMAS THIS AFTERNOON. 

WESTERLY SHEAR CONTINUES TO RELAX AND THE MID-LEVEL ENVIRONMENT
APPEARS TO BE MOISTENING.  THESE ATMOSPHERIC CONDITIONS...COMBINED
WITH HIGH OCEANIC HEAT CONTENT...FAVOR INTENSIFICATION DURING THE
NEXT FEW DAYS...WHICH IS SHOWN BY MOST OF THE GUIDANCE.  IN
FACT...THE SHIPS RAPID INTENSIFICATION INDEX GIVES A *48 PERCENT
CHANCE OF A 30-KT INCREASE IN WIND SPEED DURING THE NEXT 24 HOURS*.

(...)

REGARDLESS OF THE EXACT TRACK AND INTENSITY OF TOMAS...IT APPEARS
THAT THE TROPICAL CYCLONE WILL POSE A SIGNIFICANT THREAT OF HEAVY
RAINFALL OVER HAITI AND THE DOMINICAN REPUBLIC LATER IN THE WEEK.

FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INITIAL      02/1500Z 13.5N  72.6W    45 KT
 12HR VT     03/0000Z 13.7N  73.8W    55 KT
 24HR VT     03/1200Z 14.1N  75.0W    65 KT
 36HR VT     04/0000Z 14.6N  75.8W    70 KT
 48HR VT     04/1200Z 15.2N  76.0W    80 KT
 72HR VT     05/1200Z 17.2N  74.9W    90 KT
 96HR VT     06/1200Z 20.0N  72.0W    65 KT
120HR VT     07/1200Z 22.5N  69.5W    60 KT

$$
FORECASTER CANGIALOSI/BROWN


----------



## Vince (3 Nov 2010 às 10:04)

Tomas degradou-se mais um pouco, dados recolhidos por um avião mostram uma circulação deficiente e alongada, sem ventos de intensidade de tempestade tropical, pelo que agora é considerado apenas depressão tropical.






Com uma circulação muito alargada e centro difícil de localizar com exactidão, além do movimento errático, a previsão exacta do trajecto para norte e nordeste nos próximos dias é bastante incerta, mas muitos modelos continuam a prever uma reintensificação que poderá trazer problemas ao Haiti, o grande motivo de preocupação com este ciclone, e também à Rep.Dominicana. Mesmo que não se intensifique muito em termos de vento, a chuva será sempre um problema.


----------



## AnDré (5 Nov 2010 às 10:23)

O TOMAS intensificou-se e voltou a ser um furacão de categoria 1.
Isto à medida que se aproxima lentamente do Haiti.








> summary of 500 am EDT...0900 UTC...information
> ----------------------------------------------
> location...18.1n 74.9w
> about 145 mi...235 km S of Guantanamo Cuba
> ...


----------



## adiabático (5 Nov 2010 às 10:40)

> *Tomas approaches Haiti; landfall expected in Cuba*
> Fonte: CNN
> 
> (CNN) -- Rain associated with Tropical Storm Tomas began falling on Haiti on Thursday afternoon as aid agencies scrambled to move as many people as possible into storm shelters.
> ...



Um outro artigo mais sensacionalista no Daily Mail tinha imagens dos campos em que vivem milhares de Haitianos desde o terramoto no início deste ano, como esta:


----------

